
A pricing strategy for freelancers - ohjeez
http://jake-jorgovan.com/blog/unconventional-pricing
======
jwgur
Reminds me of a clip [1] by Steven Levitt about how people have no clue how to
set prices.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hABM20X0iZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hABM20X0iZg)

